# Eating too quickly and food going down the wrong pipe



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My Tanner who is 7 does this with his food, or really anything you give him. It was getting worse at feeding time, he would hurry and choke himself all the time. One of our vets here at school told me to wet his food with water. It makes the food heavier and he has to slow down and work to eat. I have been doing this with him for about 6-7 months and so far it has fixed the problem. I hope everything goes ok. Good luck.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

some people try putting a tennis ball or some other thing in the food bowl so the dog will have to eat around it, slowing him down a bit. also you could try feeding him on a cookie sheet, spreading the kibble all over the surface to slow him down as well. 

hope he's ok.. i'm sure he is, i know when i used to feed kibble, Sam would scarf it down sooo fast and almost always cough or burp really loudly afterwards lol


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we had this issue when we had our beagle. we took her food bowl away completely, instead we put all of her meal in an empty 2-liter bottle with kibble sized holes in it. she had to roll it around and work to get the food to come out. it slowed down her eating and entertained her for at least an hour!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I too have a golden who inhales food. We use a Kong to put part of his meal in (with a small peanut butter cap) and just started using a tray to feed him the rest. It seems to be slowing him down, some. Our rescue's newsletter had it's behaviorist tackle this question:
http://www.goldenretrievers.org/newsletter/index.html


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your suggestions. Augie was a very picky eater until we got him neutered over Christmas, since then he has become an eating machine.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions. Augie was a very picky eater until we got him neutered over Christmas, since then he has become an eating machine.


maybe he's worried if he doesn't eat his food fast enough you might take that away like his manparts!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> maybe he's worried if he doesn't eat his foof fast enough you might take that away like his manparts!!!


 Hmm, there's a thought.:doh:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Spoke to the vet and while food can go into the lungs she doesn't think that likely happened. As he is getting better she feels his throat is sore from the coughing and he should better within 24 hrs. If not, then he will go on antibiotics but nothing to be alarmed about. Phew!! How they do worry us!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Biscuit used to inhale some of his food too, so I started wetting it and that worked. I put a spoonful of canned food in his dish, add some water, add the dry food and mix it all around. He still eats fast but none of it goes into the 'wrong pipe' anymore.


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Inhaling food is a big issue with our lab puppies so we soak the food first and sometimes will put a large rock (too large to eat!) in their dish so they have to work around it to eat. It slows them down a bit. Glad Augie's ok.


----------

